# Game Thread- Nuggets At Rockets 4/16/05



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Denver Nuggets*(48-31)







*Houston Rockets*(48-31)

*Nuggets Projected Starting Lineup*
Center-Marcus Camby
Power Forward-Kenyon Martin
Small Forward-Carmelo Anthony
Shooting Guard-Demarr Johnson
Point Guard-Andre Miller

*Bench*-
Earl Boykins
Wesley Person
Bryon Russell
Nene Hilario
Eduardo Najera
Francisco Elson
*
Houston Rockets Projected Starting Lineup*
Center-Yao Ming
Power Forward-Clarence WeatherSpoon
Small Forward-Tracy McGrady
Shooting Guard-David Wesley
Point Guard-Bob Sura

*Bench*-
Mike James
Jon Barry
Ryan Bowen
Scott Padgett
Dikembe Mutumbo


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heh this should be an very interesting game..both teams will be playing hard for the 6th seed in the playoffs...but i still have to go with my nuggets so Game Prediction 
Nuggets 115
Rockets 100


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Nuggets 104
Rockets 107

Melo 28pts 5reb 5asts 2stl
Sura 17pts 7reb 8asts 2stl


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Its a three way race for seeds 5, 6 and 7 in the West. I'm pulling for you guys to knock off Houston. These final three games of the season sure are interesting aren't they? It's a tight race in the East as well.

G-Force


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

If Nuggets win tonight, you will be #5 (Kings will lose to Suns). Go ahead. :clap:


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I think this should be a fun game to watch. It's going to be a playoff-like atmosphere for sure.

Nuggets to win

Nuggets 101
Rockets 98


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

Camby's out, Buckner's in.

Martin's got to step it up in Camby's absence. We need solid minutes from Elson too. Buck did a nice job against McGrady when the Nuggets beat them in Houston earlier in the year. He was out with an injury when TMac torched the Nuggets for 45 in Denver.


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

it's going to be close with camby out injured. we might lose this one. they have home advantage and no real injuries bsides juwan howard. if nene doesnt step it up, it's over.

Predicted score: Nuggets 102 Rockets 98


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Halftime 
Nuggets 49
Rockets 56


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Scoring Leaders
Denver- Martin 14 pts
Rockets- McGrady 14 pts


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Just got home. The Nuggets are down 56-49 at the half. Martin's diong a good job rebounding, but he's about the only one. The Nuggets are being outrebounded 22-18. Only 11 fast break points (not bad at all, but not what we've been putting up). Mutombo is 1 point away from a double double (5 off, 5 def rebounds), despite only officially taking *one shot*. Nene is in foul trouble with 3 when we least need it. Kenyon had a very good half besides the 3 turnovers, and is now questionable for the second half after banging his knee. Ugly second quarter, after being up 14. Not a single FT attempt in the second quarter for the Nugs.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ouch T-Mac with a 3...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What was Carmelo doing there? He spun into a crowd of three Rockets trying to force up a shot.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Man, if only Denver can win this game and end up facing the Sonics in the playoffs, I really think the Nuggets would be able to get out of the first round. The Mavericks would be a much tougher matchup IMHO than Seattle.

15 points down now, here's hoping you guys can pull thi s one out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice baseline penetration by Earl Boykins, and then to finish it off by assisting a K-Mart dunk on Yao!


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

mcgrady's friggin sick. 4/4 for 3 pointers so far. 

camby is definitely this team's mvp...


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

The one guest here..Join and post with us heres the link
http://basketballboards.net/forum/register.php?
It will only take a few minutes


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice defense by Buckner on McGrady, for a second with the way T-Mac is shooting I thought he was going to nail that. And then Andre Miller blazes down the court and tries a wrap-around pass to Nene and instead throws the ball away.

T-Mac is hurt.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

rice613 said:


> camby is definitely this team's mvp...


I dont really think hes the mvp for Denver..but he really helps on both side of the court..


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Uh oh.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If T-Mac is out of the game for any amount of time the Nuggets have to try to really make up ground right now. 63-53 the Rockets lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Earl with the bucket and the foul.

David Wesley forced that shot, and missed Nuggets ball. 75-66 Rockets.


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

hmm.. anthony still seems off. hopefully he finds his rhythm soon. he needs to get more rebounds. we're getting outrebounded 29-24


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

argh,, stop turning the ball over!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Got the lead down to 9 points, but Yao is on the line with 21.9 seconds left in the 3rd. Keep this under ten at the end of the quarter, and I think the Nugz are in great shape.

Yao hits the free throw 80-70.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Melo's play has been really erraticfrom time to time. Sometimeshe's posting up every time he has the chance, running the floor and finishing everything in the paint. Other nights, well, this happens.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I apologize Nug fans, I'm a jinx. I speak on cutting the lead to below ten by the end of the 3rd, and now the Nuggets are down 16.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Melo with both free throws, the lead is down to 86-72 for the Rockets.

And nice that double team by Anthony and Najera forced McGrady into throwing the ball away.


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

camby isnt just a defensive cornerstone for this team. yeah he gets most of the rebs, and scares ppl in the lane with his blocking ability, but he's also an offensive factor with his jump shot from the key and his put backs. without him we're getting hammered plus having a bad shooting night from just about everyone.


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

6 rockets in double figures. they're just hammering down those 3's.. 

we cant seem to score anymore, then again they do have 4th best D in the league. but this is a back to back, so fatigue might be a part of it.


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

damn... blowout. down by 22


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow a blowout..Rockets up by 26


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

8 minutes left. i want to be optimistic, but i think its over.

and yes. camby is this team's mvp. no one else's absence affects the team that much.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, this one's over, 102-77 Rockets. I guess all streaks have to come to an end some time, and 10 of 11 doesn't sound that bad. Camby is, in my opinion, the MVP of this team, and that was apparent tonight. And I just shed a tear when they showed that kid putting on the McGrady jersey. Freakin' 9 year old bandwagoners...


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

lol i dont think if Cambys in the game can stop T-Macs 6/7 from 3pt..well though yeah i agree he does make a pretty big difference if hes in the game..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Cmon the guests here..Join and post with us heres the link
http://basketballboards.net/forum/register.php?
It will only take a few minutes


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> lol i dont think if Cambys in the game can stop T-Macs 6/7 from 3pt..well though yeah i agree he does make a pretty big difference if hes in the game..


True but I doubt Dikembe Mutombo grabs 12 boards (5 off) in 15 minutes.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nuggets lose 115-87..


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, Tmac wasn't gonna be stopped tonight. Just 16 fast break points in the ugly 28 point loss (largest of the year). The one weird stat I can find is 13 turnovers by both sides. In most blowouts the winner takes care of the ball, and the team on the other end will have 20 or so. Denver didn't turn it over tonight, they just got torched by MrGrady down a crucial stretch of the game. Time to head home, take one day off, and hope everyone's a little less banged up for the home game against the Suns on Monday (Camby and Kenyon).


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wooofff! Now that was a whuppin'. I was hoping that you guys would ride into Houston and gun down the Rockets today. There are a couple games left, and the seeding in the West isn't final yet.

G-Force


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> True but I doubt Dikembe Mutombo grabs 12 boards (5 off) in 15 minutes.


Very true, but not because Camby would be playing that much against Deke. By Camby sitting, Nene has to start and then that leaves Elson to go against Deke.

I'm trying to count how many Nuggets showed up and wanted to play tonight. Obviously it is less than 5 since the bench didn't contribute spit tonight.

Playoff type game, and we all saw which Nugget stepped up tonight. My hats off to the Rockets and I hope that Karl gets plenty of mileage out of this one


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kuskid said:


> True but I doubt Dikembe Mutombo grabs 12 boards (5 off) in 15 minutes.


He's done it many times before. 5th in the league in rebounds per 48 minutes, and 6th in offensive rebounds per 48 minutes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well the Nuggets got their you know what handed to them by the Rockets. I think this game showed that when the Rockets hit their 3's they can beat anyone in the league. Also it showed me that Marcus Camby is the biggest factor to our defense.

Dikembe Mutombo ate us alive in the paint. And Yao had a pretty good game as well. The paint is one place our starting front line should hold up well against any team. But Camby wasnt their and it left a huge hole.

If Camby comes back for the Suns game I believe the Nuggets will pull it out. Although the Suns will be playing hard to secure home court through out the playoffs. Should be barn burner.


----------

